# how long will partner visa take?



## gazroly (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all, I'm just wondering if anyone out there can share how long it took them to get their Partner Visa for Australia? Im a UK citizen and my partner is Australian, (though she lives with me in the UK)

Our application has been lodged, I have a case worker, and I have taken my medical last week.

Any help would be great!! I know there is no set timeframe, and every case is different, but Im just looking for a ball park figure!!

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

gazroly said:


> Hi all, I'm just wondering if anyone out there can share how long it took them to get their Partner Visa for Australia? Im a UK citizen and my partner is Australian, (though she lives with me in the UK)
> 
> Our application has been lodged, I have a case worker, and I have taken my medical last week.
> 
> ...


Processing times seem to change at a moments notice, but I believe people are being quoted 5-6 months waiting time by their CO - for straightforward partner (309/100) visa applications submitted in London.


----------



## wallaby (Sep 10, 2007)

gazroly said:


> Hi all, I'm just wondering if anyone out there can share how long it took them to get their Partner Visa for Australia? Im a UK citizen and my partner is Australian, (though she lives with me in the UK)
> 
> Our application has been lodged, I have a case worker, and I have taken my medical last week.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I'm afraid that's the case. We applied at the end of July. We front loaded our application and have been requested a bit more information, which our CO now has. We wait to hear, but our initial letter states 5-6 months due to workload/backlog.

Good luck,


----------

